# how much is ALL THIS WORTH ???



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 16, 2008)

k Im going to sell some stuff on ebay, need to know how much theyre worth...thx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1.yugioh-3godcards with exodia 5pieces and exodia necross (lol not many of u guys would know)...I dont like yugioh anymore so yeah.
2.pokemon, 20random cards with this wierd card that has 500hp and like 300attack power (I think it's fake, I got it from asia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
3.7ds games:
mariokart ds,metroid prime hunters, animal crossing,mario and dk 2,sm64ds, nintendogs, and zelda ph.
4.120games in one gba card
5.game and watch collectio nfor gbc.
Thanks again Plz ask any questions if I forgot something like more info.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2008)

i give you 2 coppa


----------



## Orc (Sep 16, 2008)

Orc would like to initiate a trade.
Orc is trading Orange.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 16, 2008)

Not much.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 16, 2008)

7ds games=NOT MUCH!!???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				Orc said:
			
		

> Orc would like to initiate a trade.
> Orc is trading Orange.


looooooooolz xD


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Orc would like to initiate a trade.
> Orc is trading Orange.


That is one fucked-up-looking orange.

Thought it was an apple.  Or maybe a pear.


----------



## Ferrariman (Sep 16, 2008)

I think for the DS games, around $80


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 16, 2008)

k any info other than the ds games?thx


----------



## JPH (Sep 16, 2008)

tree fitty


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Sep 16, 2008)

how much is this worth 
three god cards yu gi oh manyholos and pokemon cards 3 ex's and new super mario princess each japanese and a ds lite and a nyko ds lite charger grip and 1 month old psp slim modded with battery case broken the actual cqase on the battery but still work. with a japanese heat the soul 3 umb


----------



## science (Sep 16, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> how much is ALL THIS WORTH ???



6


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

pretty much nothing. i honestly hate you, you act like a retard, your avatar is the wrong aspect ratio, and you post stupid shit, like this thread.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

A DS with glue in the R button, a burnt cell phone, and an eaten orange.


----------



## science (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> pretty much nothing. i honestly hate you, you act like a retard, your avatar is the wrong aspect ratio, and you post stupid shit, like this thread.



Thats probably the funniest thing I have ever read on GBAtemp


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> you post stupid shit, like this thread.


This is the testing area. 
It lives on stupid shit.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> pretty much nothing. i honestly hate you, you act like a retard, your avatar is the wrong aspect ratio, and you post stupid shit, like this thread.


lol. So blunt.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He posts stupid shit OUTSIDE the testing area.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 16, 2008)

It's worth as much as you want it to be worth.


----------



## WildWon (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> pretty much nothing. i honestly hate you, you act like a retard, your avatar is the wrong aspect ratio, and you post stupid shit, like this thread.



DrKupo: I would like to you look down at my sig. No, my SIG... Doc... you're staring at my wang. Down further. Yea. You've made it into my posts FOREVER.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I wouldn't know that I dont' stalk people


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



his stupidity is so memorable, combined with the annoying avatar, annoying username, etc, that I remember it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 16, 2008)

this thread is gold. Dr Kupo is on a roll. Keep them comin'


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see how his avatar, sig, and username are annoying, what else is therE? O.o


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

pretty much every thread he posts. pick a random thread he made, I'll tell you why it is stupid.


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

someone = pokemongalaxy


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> I can see how his avatar, sig, and username are annoying, what else is therE? O.o


The fact that he's always posting with terrible English, and he's always advertising his damn website?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> someone = pokemongalaxy


Lol
Is that ubuntu?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

>


Snitch.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> tree fitty




gudamit JPH i told you stop paying that gudamn lochness munster!


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes, Ubuntu. And not snitch.
I don't care which mod did what P:

I don't like 2 or 3 mods, but not cause they warned me. Diff. reasons.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

oh! oh! DrKupo do me next!  me next!


----------



## science (Sep 16, 2008)

LOL I agree 100% with DK here. He is saying what we are all thinking


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> oh! oh! DrKupo do me next!  me next!



I don't hate you yet.


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> The Worst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then me.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dr. Kupo is right. I looked at his post count and he has over 600 post within a few months. He probably does spam.


----------



## Orc (Sep 16, 2008)

I agree with DrKupo because he drinks and drives.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are named after a pop song by "MIA". You saw the trailer for "Pineapple Express", a movie you are no where near being old enough to get into, seeing as you are 14 and all, thought the song in it was cool and named yourself after it. 

If that wasn't enough, you act like a complete jackass in IRC. You whine about losing your crappy free blackberry pearl, post about typical high school freshmen crap. You annoy me.


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Dr. Kupo is right. I looked at his post count and he has over 600 post within a few months. He probably does spam.


Posts: 475
Joined: 4-July 08


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then how about me? =D


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I agree with DrKupo because he drinks and drives.



DRIVIN ON HARD MODE FTW


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> You are named after a pop song by "MIA". You saw the trailer for "Pineapple Express", a movie you are no where near being old enough to get into, seeing as you are 14 and all, thought the song in it was cool and named yourself after it.
> 
> If that wasn't enough, you act like a complete jackass in IRC. You whine about losing your crappy free blackberry pearl, post about typical high school freshmen crap. You annoy me.


I had my name before Pineapple Express, a movie I have no interest in and hate that it was in the commercial. You act like a complete jackass in IRC. I wasn't whining and don't post about freshmen crap. You annoy me.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope your not trying to say I spam. He has nearly 200 post more them me and barely became active not too long ago. I just come on daily thats why my count is slightly large.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, I shall edit my post.

You heard the song on Q102 while your mom was driving you to school, thought it was cool, and named yourself after it.

Close enough?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 16, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry dinofan01, your posts are relavent and helpful.


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard it on electronica channel as a remix many months ago.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Electronica! Oboy.....I think what I said is more likely though.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

double post


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> LOL I agree 100% with DK here. He is saying what we are all thinking




I seriously hate you, your always posting crap like "LOL" and "HOLY CARP feels good man"  Even worse you keep stealing moozxy's ideas for an avatar.  not cool, Scott Tenorman, i mean science is not cool man.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 16, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you scubersteve. You just made my day   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, what you said is more likely than me saying how I heard it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pretty sure I had the name some time before the trailer, too.
And I've never heard of Q102.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Q102




94.1 WYSP FTW

and also

102.9 WMGK


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cant we all stop the fighting. Its become a giant GBAtemp war.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as you go, The Worst, I only have one complaint about you: The Bone Monkey avatar makes it hard for my drug addled brain to determine who's who.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMMM


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Yeah, what you said is more likely than me saying how I heard it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A quick google search reveals the trailer was released in February.

But this isn't my point. My point is that anyone who names their self after a song is an idiot.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that like songs don't entertain people. Games and movies do, and people name after those, what's the difference?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2008)

i like drkupo because he gives away free mac pro's to charity

too bad he doesn't believe in charity


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

jumped the gun


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because most songs dont stay relevant unlike most movies/games. Only a couple of songs do.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those people are idiots as well. Before you say that I am one of them, I'd like to advise you that my username, like everything else about me, is part of a long, on going troll.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

I like DrKupo because he always says he's gonna warn you and pull out, but he never does


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

The eletronica station on TV.

Also, this is boring.
I'm getting a name change anyways because naming myself after the song *was a stupid idea.*


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 16, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but more of them stay relevant then movies don't they?
Even if its a short tiem.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> The eletronica station on TV.
> 
> Also, this is boring.
> I'm getting a name change anyways because naming myself after the song *was a stupid idea.*



oh ON TV? let me guess: comcast music on demand?

this just keeps getting better and better.

Also, on television we call them CHANNELS.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

you should be "cRaNK DaT SOuljaBOy" thats original and in no way a song title.  I just thought of it.  I'm gonna go copyright it now, sounds catchy


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

Consolidated communications.


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 16, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to disagree. Maybe in your crowd but when you look at a broader picture I would say movies are more relevant. People tend to talk more about the movie they saw on friday at the "watering hole" then a song.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> you should be "cRaNK DaT SOuljaBOy" thats original and in no way a song title.  I just thought of it.  I'm gonna go copyright it now, sounds catchy



I agree. Mods, change his name to "cRaNK DaT SOuljaBOy"


----------



## The Worst (Sep 16, 2008)

well aparently it IS a song already.  FUCK!


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 16, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> well aparently it IS a song already.  FUCK!



i bet he'd love the song though....maybe enough to make it his USERNAME ON AN INTERNET FOURM!


----------



## Gore (Sep 16, 2008)

Yawn.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 16, 2008)

Can we get back on topic please? Not the first topic but the second topic that was introduced by DrKupo.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 16, 2008)

In b4 every post in this thread is removed.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 16, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Can we get back on topic please? Not the first topic but the second topic that was introduced by DrKupo.


LOL


----------



## JPH (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, PizzaPasta, what do your babies look like?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Hey, PizzaPasta, what do your babies look like?



They are black and white and red all over. Don't ask why and don't tell the cops!!


----------



## JPH (Sep 16, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








_504, over.

Over.

Yes, we've got a report of a fugitive PizzaPasta.

We're going to need backup immediately_


----------



## Orc (Sep 16, 2008)

I want to post instant messenger conversations out of context.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN! Quick somebody send me a case of cigarettes so I can barter myself a chastity belt!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I want to post instant messenger conversations out of context.Everyone else does it.
> YOU CAN TOO.


----------



## JPH (Sep 16, 2008)

lol

Here, use this...it'll protect you from the cops i swear


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I want to post instant messenger conversations out of context.


(11:19:11 PM) orc: or atleast in bed
(11:19:15 PM) orc: imagining you


----------



## Orc (Sep 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(5:19:39 AM) Linkiboy: i would go into that store buy a konata figure
(5:19:44 AM) Linkiboy: and jack off onto it


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> lol
> 
> Here, use this...it'll protect you from the cops i swear




Good enough, I'm going to try to charm the judge but it looks like I'm facing at least 40 years. You guys have to find whoever snitched on me.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 16, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is dangerous to go alone, take this! *PizzaPasta has gained A cigarette! Stats: +1 cool point, -1 health point*


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(5:20:11 PM) orc: well for one, I wouldn't want him to look at my dick


----------



## superdude (Sep 16, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it was ... nintendo becuse you download games for free... ha lol dr.kupo your 1st post was 1 of the funniest i've read here


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(5:25:44 PM) orc: and I stuffed my hand in there
(5:25:51 PM) orc: and touched someone's ass


----------



## Orc (Sep 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(11:26:55 AM) Linkiboy: hello
(11:26:56 AM) Linkiboy: huh
(11:26:57 AM) Linkiboy: huh
(11:26:58 AM) Linkiboy: huh
(11:27:01 AM) Linkiboy: huh
(11:27:03 AM) Linkiboy: huh
(11:27:03 AM) Linkiboy: huh
(11:27:10 AM) Linkiboy: im scubersteve


----------



## JPH (Sep 16, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Good enough, I'm going to try to charm the judge but it looks like I'm facing at least 40 years. You guys have to find whoever snitched on me.


Yeah, dude, totally DrKupo who busted you out.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> (11:26:55 AM) Linkiboy: hello
> (11:26:56 AM) Linkiboy: huh
> (11:26:57 AM) Linkiboy: huh
> (11:26:58 AM) Linkiboy: huh
> ...


(1:24:45 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:46 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:46 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:47 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:47 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:48 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:49 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:49 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:50 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:51 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:51 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
(1:24:52 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.


----------



## Orc (Sep 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(1:17:15 AM) Linkiboy: i had to constantly remind myself im wathcing gay porn


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 16, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(12:21:26 PM) Orc: I already turned gay because of boku no pico.


----------



## Orc (Sep 16, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(12:06:55 PM) Linkiboy: youre a fag
(12:06:59 PM) Linkiboy: cuz ur a gir land you love tinymonkeyt


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, then you know what to do.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 16, 2008)

wow there hasnt been ANY serious answers for the past 50or so posts


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 17, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> wow there hasnt been ANY serious answers for the past 50or so posts



because your question isn't worth answering. could you PLEASE fix your avatar? the aspect ratio...it's all WRONGGGG


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 17, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> (1:24:45 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
> (1:24:46 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
> (1:24:46 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
> (1:24:47 AM) Orc: I love tinymonkeyt.
> ...


please be making this up


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 17, 2008)

plz be more helpful guys, each of u give an answer b4 fucking this thread up...?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 17, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> plz be more helpful guys, each of u give an answer b4 fucking this thread up...?



*WHY SO SERIOUS?*


----------



## JPH (Sep 17, 2008)

*PIZZAPAZZA PIZZAPAZZA*


----------



## The Worst (Sep 17, 2008)

hey pokemangalaxy if your really trying to takeover GBAtemp, i'll sell you my domain http://gbaplace.net/ it's worth millions.  but you can have it for only a few thousand because i'm in a pinch for $ right now.  deal?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 17, 2008)

its worth a roll in the hay with meh!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 17, 2008)

ok, ok, tell you what... i'll trade you all that shit from the first post for http://gbaplace.net   deal?


----------



## Diablo1123 (Sep 17, 2008)

Wheres the proof you own that site?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 17, 2008)

btw pokemon
in all seriousness
i think what you have is about 100$ more or less
the ds games are worth the most
and the yugioh and pokemon prolly arent worth a lot
unless you find a collector


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 17, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> plz be more helpful guys, each of u give an answer b4 fucking this thread up...?


you posted it in the testing area.

NEVER post a serious topic in the testing area.

On topic: penis


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 17, 2008)

penis2


----------



## moozxy (Sep 17, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Wheres the proof you own that site?


I was there when he bought it!


----------



## mcjones92 (Sep 18, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> pretty much nothing. i honestly hate you, you act like a retard, your avatar is the wrong aspect ratio, and you post stupid shit, like this thread.


LMAO i seriously was cracking up about this, sorry pokemongalaxy. I don't even think it was meant to be funny but it just has that "dry" kind of humor.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Sep 19, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> Wheres the proof you own that site?



dstemp.com? Well I can find a way to prove it to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...but I think youre talking about the other guy who posted about gbaplace.net or something...
ps: I dont expect dstemp to be as good as gbatemp, I jus want ti have my own site damn it! I will probobly change my site name next yr when my domain expires, so people dont get mad at me


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

People don't like it because GBAtemp is named GBAtemp for a reason.
DStemp is named DStemp because it's copying GBAtemp.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 19, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I'm the godfather of the site. It brings a manly tear to my eye to watch that site grow up so fast.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 19, 2008)

*HEY WOW! THIS THREAD IS STILL AROUND?*


----------



## The Worst (Sep 19, 2008)

cmon pokemmangalaxy: all that stuff from your original post for GBAplace.net, and you get linkiboy and moozxy free of charge!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 19, 2008)

JPH  	Warned on Jul 14 2008, 03:38 AM
Added to warn level 	Saying he would 'bang' two women that a member here knows.
Offensive.


EDIT: shit!  wrong topic, oh well i'll just post a link to this topic


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 19, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> JPH  	Warned on Jul 14 2008, 03:38 AM
> Added to warn level 	Saying he would 'bang' two women that a member here knows.
> Offensive.
> 
> ...




He said that? Man.


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

I think I remember that post.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 19, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> I think I remember that post.



Oh, do I!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 19, 2008)

Thug4L1f3  	Warned on Jul 18 2008, 11:01 AM
Removed from warn level 	Should not have been raised.


----------



## da_head (Sep 19, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Dr. Kupo is right. I looked at his post count and he has over 600 post within a few months. He probably does spam.



well...he joined one month before me, and i have like 70 less posts than him. so doing some simple math...he does around 100 or so posts per month. so technically i have more posts then him. does that mean i spam?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 19, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Orc (Oct 13, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (7:45:35 AM) Linkiboy: "someone thats handomse, pretty,..........beautiful......"
> (7:46:02 AM) orctemp: That's you Linkiboy.
> (7:46:07 AM) Linkiboy: "amybe like beer.......whisky........"
> (7:46:18 AM) orctemp: That's definitely you Linkiboy.
> ...


----------



## Gore (Oct 13, 2008)

VAGUE MEMORIES APPEAR.


----------



## saxamo (Oct 13, 2008)

HOLY SNIT 5 PIECES OF EXODIA!


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 13, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> k Im going to sell some stuff on ebay, need to know how much theyre worth...thx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will give you a jar of dirt!
Because...















IVE GOT A JAR OF DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRT!


----------

